

Mozilla (Firefox) is against innovation - loswochos

I just need to write down my anger against Mozilla.<p>Beside loosing against Chrome and Speed, i just wrote an Add-On and they currently need 2 month (it's already outdated btw) to review it in their Add-On Collection.<p>Nobody ever killed my commitment and free time to develop cool browser extension like Mozilla :(
Sad to see you drowning.
======
cylinder714
So stop pouting and work around it: update your code, set up a web page, give
that page a descriptive title so search engines will pick it up, and post a
link to it here. Problem solved! (Google "text/plain" to see an example of how
Gilles Durys did it.)

(Oh, and it's spelled "losing," not "loosing," comrade.)

------
ScottWhigham
Flagged for link-bait headline, hyperbole, and drawing a conclusion with no
proof.

I'm genuinely sorry this has happened (for many reasons) but posts like yours
are certainly not helpful.

------
geagege
Why do you think they needed 2 month ? Certainly not because they are against
innovation.

